# LGB 22225 Allegra Squealing Brakes sounds



## SRLGBer (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm having trouble getting the Function 2 for the squealing brakes sound to work properly on my LGB 22225 Allegra railcar set. LGB Germany tells me to have Function 6 (train sounds) on and Function 2 on and as the train decelerates, turn function 2 off and the brake squeal sound will be heard. That doesn't work for me. Anyone have similar troubles and have you figured out the solution to that? Also, how would one go about completely changing the train sound to a ZIMO sound selection that is more prototypical? 



Thanks,


Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Zimo, but I am not familiar with your wiring on that loco. Perhaps Dan P will show up here.


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have yet to work on the Allegra, but would ask what system are you using to operate your trains. LGB systems sent a pulse for a function key whereas my Zimo system turns the function full on. This makes a big difference in how decoders work.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing about the Allegra (and other MFX decoders) is that some sounds need to be set to latching, and others to momentary. For example you should not have to push F2 to make the brake squeal each time. if the function is active and latched then when you slow down to a stop they should automatically come on. One thing that helps enormously with this is to have enough momentum set. If you’ve got a Massoth system each function can be easily set to latching/momentary using the navigator. I’m not sure how it’s done with other systems. 
Another example of this with the Allegra is the conductors whistle/door close sound. If you trigger that sound and crank the throttle, you’ll find it won’t release the train until the doors close—it’s fun once you discover how to use it. 
Experiment with each sound that way.
Good luck!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have the Marklin decoder and using a non-Marklin system, then set CV 50 to 2.
CV 50 has control of Marklin and DC protocols.
2= DC and DCC
8 =DCC and Marklin
10 = DC, DCC, Marklin


----------

